# Sirius Airs 2006 Bowl Championship Series



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Sirius Satellite Radio announced that it will broadcast 12 live, play-by-play college football bowl games during the 2005-06 post-season, including all four games of the Bowl Championship Series.

Sirius' coverage will begin today when Colorado State plays Navy in the Poinsettia Bowl at 10:30 p.m. ET on channel 125 and continues through Wednesday, Jan. 4 when the defending national champion USC Trojans -- led by Heisman Trophy-winning running back Reggie Bush -- and the Texas Longhorns -- quarterbacked by Heisman runner-up Vince Young -- face off in The Rose Bowl at 8:00 p.m. ET on channel 123.

From Jan. 2 - 4, Sirius will broadcast all four of the Bowl Championship Series games: The Rose Bowl, FedEx Orange Bowl, Nokia Sugar Bowl and Tostitos Fiesta Bowl. The remaining schedule is as follows (all times Eastern):

- Motor City Bowl: Akron vs. Memphis on Monday, Dec. 26, at 4:00 p.m., channel 125

- Insight Bowl: Arizona State vs. Rutgers on Tuesday, Dec. 27 at 8:30 p.m., channel 118

- MPC Computers Bowl: Boise State vs. Boston College on Wednesday, Dec. 28, at 4:30 p.m., channel 125

- Pacific Life Holiday Bowl: Oregon vs. Oklahoma on Thursday, Dec. 29, at 8:00 p.m., channel 118

- Chick-fil-A Peach Bowl: Miami vs. LSU on Friday, Dec. 30, at 7:30 p.m., channel 181

- EV1.net Houston Bowl: Iowa State vs. TCU on Saturday, Dec. 31, at 2:30 p.m., channel 131

- AT&T Cotton Bowl: Texas Tech vs. Alabama on Monday, Jan. 2, at 11:00 a.m., channel 125 (TX Tech); channel 110 (Alabama)

- Tostitos Fiesta Bowl: Ohio State vs. Notre Dame on Monday, Jan. 2, at 4:30 p.m., channel 126

- Nokia Sugar Bowl: West Virginia vs. Georgia on Monday, Jan. 2, at 8:30 p.m., channel 110

- FedEx Orange Bowl: Florida State vs. Penn State on Tuesday, Jan. 3, at 8:00 p.m., channel 123

- The Rose Bowl: USC vs. Texas on Wednesday, Jan. 4, at 8 p.m., channel 123

Sirius is the exclusive satellite radio partner of 21 of the programs playing in this college post-season, including five of the eight teams playing in this year's BCS - USC, Texas, West Virginia, Ohio State and Notre Dame. Sirius is also the exclusive partner of Alabama, Army, Auburn, Colorado, Florida, Iowa State, Kansas, Kentucky, Louisville, LSU, Michigan, Ole Miss, Mississippi State, Missouri, Navy, Nebraska, Oklahoma, Oklahoma State, South Carolina, Syracuse, Tennessee, Texas A&M, Texas Tech, UCLA and Vanderbilt plus Conference USA and the Mountain West Conference.

For a complete list of SIRIUS' partner schools and a schedule of upcoming college games go to www.sirius.com/collegesports[/url]

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

Cool. Just picked up my ST2 Starmate this afternoon. Will activaite it once I get home (work blocks Sirius because of it's streamining audio).


----------

